# washed the dog



## JimVT

7 am I gave our small house dog a bath. towel dried it and it run off.
later I went looking for it and it was in bed with my wife. it wasn't a good time of day to wash the dog.  had to find my own dinner today and very lucky i'm not doing my laundry.


----------



## luvs

i'll bathe my meower, babs, here & there, & kinda pray that i'll live on should she get aggressive~~ usually, she'll make sure i'll see her, as she cleans her fur once i've taken a blow-dryer, a multitude of briberies including meow-nip, her squeaky mouse in pink, 1 toy that appears to be an animal, & pettins-- 
it's to my thoughts that she luvs getting all of that once she has to take that bath- & i pour peroxide onto myself thereafter, if she claws me-- she usually isn't agresssive- & she's purring by me by morning--
they hafta have baths-- they get into items that u thought u hid, & hid well-- meh--


----------



## tiredretired

JimVT said:


> 7 am I gave our small house dog a bath. towel dried it and it run off.
> later I went looking for it and it was in bed with my wife. it wasn't a good time of day to wash the dog.  had to find my own dinner today and very lucky i'm not doing my laundry.


----------



## Melensdad

I don't wash the dog until my wife tells me to wash the dog.  Its safer for me that way.


----------



## luvs

babs is getting her summer bath soon-- keeping my nearby locals on speed dial should she have a fit--


----------

